# The song that describes your life to date



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty much this one...






Yours?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I had a good long think about this one and decided that you can only go with how you feel right-this-minute when tackling a question like that one.

In which case, sad as it may be (tho' the song is fabulous), this is what I feel my life has been:

[yt]myo9wXrNUP4[/yt]


The relevant bit, changing the gender from "She" to "He", that, sadly, resonates with me  is:

She had a  dream
And boy it was a good one
So she chased after her dream
With much desire
But when she got too close
To her expectations
Well the dream burned up
Like paper in fire


----------



## oaktree (Feb 24, 2012)

Shelter message of the Bhagavat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B9iTN9vQhs&feature=related


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

This pretty much describes MT in general... 

[YT]l8reNgcIVFU[/YT]

I'm not calling anybody inbred. Just the constant back and forth, pushing and pulling, over and over nature of forums in general.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 24, 2012)

:lol:  Not that I disagree with the sentiment, *DD* but I think the idea on this one is the song that most describes how your own life has gone so far .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

The last week it would be "Staying Alive"... it's been a bad week for people in this area.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Pretty much this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that song I had not heard this before, it is poignant and but written with the heart and humour of experience.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 25, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Shelter message of the Bhagavat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B9iTN9vQhs&feature=related


Which part of the song would reveal your life to an observer do you think?  Which lyric resonates with you?


----------



## oaktree (Feb 25, 2012)

This song is about finding truth through religion
  And wanting to help others.  I believe now working
on finishing school I can truly live by right livelyhood.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

I like that one, Elder.  Nice!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

I would have thought someone would have picked this one, but no?  I have always found that the line _"..and he carries the reminders of every glove that laid him down or cut him 'til he cried out, in his anger and his shame, "I am leaving, I am leaving,"_ but the fighter still remains...'' resonated with me.  But my life is not quite that sad...overall...

[video=youtube_share;wzUEL7vw60U]http://youtu.be/wzUEL7vw60U[/video]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

This one used to describe my life pretty well, but times have changed for me.  Thankfully.

[video=youtube_share;JmBA7e-G21Q]http://youtu.be/JmBA7e-G21Q[/video]


----------



## elder999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I like that one, Elder. Nice!



My feelings almost to a tee-I'm drinking  good _Indonesian_ coffee right now......
,.....but *you* get to like sleeping with Marie! (I do a pretty decent version of this song, but that verse always gets me a playful glare from Rita-that's the wife.....)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> My feelings almost to a tee-I'm drinking  good _Indonesian_ coffee right now......
> ,.....but *you* get to like sleeping with Marie! (I do a pretty decent version of this song, but that verse always gets me a playful glare from Rita-that's the wife.....)



I can fake it, since the wife is 'Ann-Marie'.  I also adapted the song 'Angelina' to 'Ann-Maria, the waitress at the pizzeria!'

[video=youtube_share;PIJzpdJIdmI]http://youtu.be/PIJzpdJIdmI[/video]


----------



## Flea (Feb 25, 2012)

Some days it's this ... 

But for the most part I'd have to go with this one ...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2012)

This 




My father was a Scottish soldier, The Gordon Highlanders, so I went to school and uni in Scotland. I've either been in, lived with or worked with the military all my life ( quite long now lol), lost many friends, have fantastic memories and it's continuing, both the good and the bad bits. The Scots Guards gave our martial arts club a new building and most of our students are SGs. This evocative tune is everything, a lament for my parents and my mother's family, a lament for lost friends but also a gentle tune to remind of the good times past and to come.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just messed up, cognitively dissonant and exhausted with society:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eo-zyGrwp0&feature=related


----------



## elder999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rita-that's the wife-says I do this one better than the Colin Hay song, and that it's more appropriate.






and I say it may just have been, _before she came along..._.....and sometimes still is. :lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Rita-that's the wife-says I do this one better than the Colin Hay song, and that it's more appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're going to do James McMurtry, then Choctaw Bingo is my choice...hehehe.  From East St. Louis, where they DO THINGS DIFFFR'NT.

[video=youtube_share;AWEJPqJtZsk]http://youtu.be/AWEJPqJtZsk[/video]

Do some some Sister Twisters...like an ol' Bois d'Arc fencepost, you could hang a pipe rail gate from...


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, my life currently is:

August Burns Red - White Washed






It would seem that my song is complete opposite from everyone else's so a lot of people may not like it lol


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Rita-that's the wife-says I do this one better than the Colin Hay song, and that it's more appropriate.



And just FYI, I gotta party with you, cowboy.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:
			
		

> If  you're going to do James McMurtry, then Choctaw Bingo is my  choice...hehehe.  From East St. Louis, where they DO THINGS DIFFFR'NT.
> ...



Yeah, love that_ Choctaw Bingo_-reminds me of my mother in law's family...:lol:

Song wastes me, though-gotta save some for _El Paso_. Everyone says I sound just like Marty Robbins......'course,we usually finish a set with that one, and the room is pretty well......_lubricated_ by then:drinkbeer. :lol: So I usually say, _ No I *don't*. Y'all are drunk!_ :lfao:




			
				Bill Mattocks said:
			
		

> And just FYI, I gotta party with you, cowboy.



Y'ever get down this way again, _hoss_, and we'll do that, all the way  to _El Paso_ :lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Yeah, love that_ Choctaw Bingo_-reminds me of my mother in law's family...:lol:
> 
> Song wastes me, though-gotta save some for _El Paso_. Everyone says I sound just like Marty Robbins......'course,we usually finish a set with that one, and the room is pretty well......_lubricated_ by then:drinkbeer. :lol: So I usually say, _ No I *don't*. Y'all are drunk!_ :lfao:
> 
> Y'ever get down this way again, _hoss_, and we'll do that, all the way  to _El Paso_ :lfao:



Now you did it.  Mention Marty Robbins...well...take this.

[video=youtube_share;ZqkJUHSBYHY]http://youtu.be/ZqkJUHSBYHY[/video]


----------



## Carol (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]Qx5dzaYrcoQ[/yt]


----------

